# Question for Orchestral String Players



## flylooper (Dec 6, 2011)

Who puts the bowing instructions on a string part? The composer? The principal of the particular string section?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Both, the composer can suggest bowing if they want. But the strings usually end up changing them if they are awkward or something


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Usually the leader/concertmaster will consult with the other section leaders before rehearsals start and decide what bowings are most practical. The conductor might also make suggestions to ease matters of phrasing and articulation during rehearsals. Composers are often NOT very specific unless they require a certain effect (eg a string of down bows instead of alternating up and down bows). Many composers are not expert enough in the techniques of string playing to get involved in such things.


----------



## flylooper (Dec 6, 2011)

violadude said:


> Both, the composer can suggest bowing if they want. But the strings usually end up changing them if they are awkward or something


That's kind of what I thought, but when I go to the symphony the entire section bows in unison. So then, is it the leader of the section that puts in bowing marks for the rest of the section?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Yes, generally the principal of each section will decide the bowings and hand it back to the rest of the players.


----------



## flylooper (Dec 6, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> Usually the leader/concertmaster will consult with the other section leaders before rehearsals start and decide what bowings are most practical. The conductor might also make suggestions to ease matters of phrasing and articulation during rehearsals. Composers are often NOT very specific unless they require a certain effect (eg a string of down bows instead of alternating up and down bows). Many composers are not expert enough in the techniques of string playing to get involved in such things.


Ah! That makes sense.


----------



## flylooper (Dec 6, 2011)

flylooper said:


> Ah! That makes sense.


Thanks to you both....Now I can go to my grave happy! That silly little question has been on my mind for a long, long time, believe it or not.


----------

